# cramps and left leg pain after fet



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi new to this site just wondering if anyone can help. Had fet on tues and since then getting really bad cramps and pain down left leg. Is this normal? It completely stops when i lay down. Rang my clinic but they were not any help. Thanks for any help.


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi I had my transfer on Tuesday as well and have had pain/cramps and a dragging feeling down my legs. Mine started the night before transfer though. I phoned the clinic and they had no advice other than paracetamol! I was worried but I have decided to put it down to progesterone and all the prodding that went on! It feels like the pain is coming from my ovaries but I suppose if the progesterone is causing yukky things like "wind" then things could be swollen down there! Good luck, when are you testing? I was told to wait 16 days!


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for replying. Thats what the clinic told me to do and keep mobil but cant even stand for a minuite! Testing on on the18th. What clinic are you with? X


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

QE gateshead. I notice it more when I am sitting or lying down to be honest. Maybe it is to do with blood flow? Oh I dont know, it would be so much better if it would go though wouldnt it! xxx


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sure would. Oh i dont know hopefully it will all work out in the end eh? Fingers crossed for all of us. Xxx


----------

